# Sad Day



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

February 22, 2011. the day I lost the fight. As many of you know I have been fighting this on going battle with larynx cancer. I have been in and out of VA hospitals for over a year. I have been exposed to Agent Orange in Vietnam and a smoker. Throat cancer is included in the governments list of symptom caused by Agent Orange exposure. 

The VA doctors decided there was no other alternative remaining but to remove the vocal cords. I can't speak anymore. There are various devices made to provide some forms of communication but they are so artificial they depress me.

I am back home now after the most recent 10 day hospital stay and operation. I will try to get back to some dog training as I heal.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Not sure what to say, Lee. We're here for you.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Sad to know you're going through such an ordeal. But you haven't lost the fight till you stop fighting and treatment is one of your weapons in this battle. Keep on kickin cancer's ass. You can and will win in the end as long as you keep faith & keep fighting. Hang in there,good luck and Godspeed.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Lee.

I don't know you that well. I have only responded to a few of your posts. 

You have served your country, given up a lot to do that that no one will ever understand. Stay hard. Stay in the fight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

*"STAY IN THE FIGHT"!! Never Give Up/Quit! *


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

You'll do great Lee, this is the first day of the rest of your life. Count your blessings not the hiccups in life. You got great family, great dogs, you live in 2 great countries CR and USA and you have great friends including us! So stop talking so crazy about losing a fight, I just don't see it as that. You are fighting and you are winning even though it may not feel like it at times. You are a WINNER!!!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Like I always say you'll be all rite


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Don't let it get you down Lee. My buddy's uncle has one of those voice sticks and he still talks more than everybody.


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know you personally, but will be praying for you and your family... Stay strong


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

My father in law was in Vietnam as well and is also sick...from the devil Agent Orange. His is in the brain...he will never be the same man again...

Be happy you have your wits about you! Thank you for serving your country. Typing is a great form of communication, as well as ASL and good old hand signals. Maybe you can use morse code and bring that back into common use  Keep your spirits up, and thank you for all you've done for the western world; myself and my children thank you.


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

Lee I hope you keep fighting to the last. Bless you for serving and know that there are people that are pulling for you.


Darryl


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee, you´re still in the fight, you´re here. Remember why you want to stay here, your young boy.
It´s hard you can´t speak as you used to do, and those voice things are something you get used to, but maybe typing is an option for you?

Keep fighting, I know you can do it!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

You may have lost your voice but you still have your life and eyes to watch your son grow into a man. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

So stop crying about what you lost and rejoice for what you have

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

Sometimes less is more.
When you decide on your new means of communication (whatever you feel most comfortable with) your words will count and will have so much more meaning to you and others. Hang in there.
You know what, as far as dogs go, I am willing to bet you will develop a higher means of communication with your dogs than you ever had before.:-$
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> So stop crying about what you lost and rejoice for what you have
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I'm working hard to snap out of this depression, Will. I guess it takes a while but I will pull it off as I recuperate.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Lee, as a cancer fighter myself. Pls allow me to share your fight. I am in your corner. 

Keep the faith and go train a dog. It has positive benefits.

Best Regards

jerry cudahy


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am with Will on this one Lee. Best use your communication skills to convey how thankfull you are that you can still walk, hear, and breath guy....and tell me when your coming down to just get away, have some spirits, kill some hogs maybe.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Lee

I know its hard but force yourself to smile when ever you can.

Will.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That is terribly sad news Lee, I'm very sorry. But, on the brighter side of things, you have a wife that loves you, a son that you're going to be alive to raise, and you've done things in life that some may only ever dream of doing themselves. 

Remember, what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I am with Will on this one Lee. Best use your communication skills to convey how thankfull you are that you can still walk, hear, and breath guy....and tell me when your coming down to just get away, have some spirits, kill some hogs maybe.


It sounds great. I yearn for the day.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> February 22, 2011. the day I lost the fight. As many of you know I have been fighting this on going battle with larynx cancer. I have been in and out of VA hospitals for over a year. I have been exposed to Agent Orange in Vietnam and a smoker. Throat cancer is included in the governments list of symptom caused by Agent Orange exposure.
> The VA doctors decided there was no other alternative remaining but to remove the vocal cords. I can't speak anymore. There are various devices made to provide some forms of communication but they are so artificial they depress me.
> I am back home now after the most recent 10 day hospital stay and operation. I will try to get back to some dog training as I heal.


Like so many people who have already written, I'd like to say Thank You for your service & sacrifice. 
There really aren't any wonderful words that I could write to make everything better right now, but I bet you'll be surprised at how temporary your feeling of having "lost the fight" is.. you are still alive & kickin'! And if you ever come out towards VA, you're more than welcome to come train some beasties with us.. we like a nice angry PP dog! :wink:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Februari 22nd 2011 is the day you might have lost your voice Lee but never the fight, I dont really know you that well apart from what I read on this forum but what I do know is that you are not a person to give up the fight in any shape way or form.

Now its real easy for all of us to say "come on, keep your chin up, keep up the fight" since we dont know what you are going through, but we do all know you a bit by now Lee, it sucks ass right now that things are as they are but there is nothing that can be done to change it, it will have to settle in and you have to find your way in the new way of things but you will of that i am absolutly sure! Give it time and lean on the people close to you and remember you have a hell of a lot of people on the WDF thinking of you


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of this, Lee. God bless ya brother!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee, you should have the mods edit the title of this thread to "Great Day" . Your still here and totally mobile.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Can't thank you enough for all you have done for us, Lee. As others have already said, you haven't lost the fight and you certainly still seem like a strong person to me. 

We're here for you man, and though I haven't trained in your discipline, if you ever make your way to the NJ/NY area you'll always be more than welcome to come train and hang out with us. Keep your head up.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Lee my thoughts are with you as you heal and move forward!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee, I can't remember who made this quote (I'm old ya know ) but look at it as being
"The first day of the rest of your life". 
Celebrate it! Grab it and go!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Lee . From what I've learned about you on this forum one thing is for sure , you've been a fighter all you life and that's not going to change . Praying for your speedy recovery .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you keep on keepin' on, lee--you may have lost one battle, but not the war.

let us know wht you do about not being able to yell at the dogs/kid--THAT's what would probably cause me to blow a gasket  the thought of even just temporariliy losing my voice when the kids were little gave me the heebie-jeebies, lol. (maybe a longe-whip...??)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> you keep on keepin' on, lee--you may have lost one battle, but not the war.
> 
> let us know wht you do about not being able to yell at the dogs/kid--THAT's what would probably cause me to blow a gasket  the thought of even just temporariliy losing my voice when the kids were little gave me the heebie-jeebies, lol. (maybe a longe-whip...??)



I can't describe how frustrating it is to not be able yell at them or even talk to them. I haven't spoke to my son in months. He is only 8 years old so I can't write a bunch of stuff to him like I can to everyone else in the family. 

It is a very isolated feeling. Even when writing to everyone it is brief so not a very normal existence. Once I get the electronic Donald Duck sounding microphone that you hold up to your throat things should improve. I doubt I will be speaking much in public anymore because of embarrassment. My whole life prior to retirement was sales and marketing orientated. It will be quite a change for me. 

There is another internal procedure that I need mini surgery for that allows some form of speech. It kind of sounds like talking and burping at the same time. That at least gives you the use of both hands.

All these devices have learning curves.


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for your service, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

It could be worse, I know people with prostrate cancer...you have to be positive.

I like this song when I'm feeling snivelly :lol:



http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=NGorjBVag0I&vq=medium#t=16


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Lee, I am sorry you have been chosen to go thru this- but I believe we aren't given more than we can handle- I hope you can believe that to-.....also being involved with dogs- you also must have that controlling in charge kind of personality- first be kind to yourself-this is a new obstacle,not being able to control this has to be super frustrating... maybe the biggest challenge you have ever been given- try take it a day at a time, sit back and try not to look at what you have lost, but look at and remember all you have, and all you have shared and what more you deserve to enjoy......and if you can.... continue to make you family proud of you, you have NOTHING to be embarrassed about- if someone shys away from you when you speak, or seems uncomfortable- take the challenge and try to help them understand- majority of people are NOT going to want to make fun of you, but help them, show them you don't need pity-but help them understand you are LIVING with Cancer- and continue to LIVE..... your dogs will get used to your new voice also, in the meantime start teaching Hand Commands....and I am sure I can say, your" working dog forum family" wishes and expects the BEST for you and from you!:-D


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm big into inspirational songs :razz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5axlwCBXC8


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks you guys. Yesterday was a low point for me after so many months of unsuccessfully trying to fight this off. Besides getting sicker and weaker over time there are many other issues, problems and frustrations involved trying to deal with something like this. It drags you down lower and lower.

Someone said you lost the battle but not the war. That is the way I need to look at it. 

Today is a new day. I feel better.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Today is a new day. I feel better.


You keep being AWESOME!!!! 5 Cheers for Lee!!!! \\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Thanks you guys. Yesterday was a low point for me after so many months of unsuccessfully trying to fight this off. Besides getting sicker and weaker over time there are many other issues, problems and frustrations involved trying to deal with something like this. It drags you down lower and lower.
> 
> Someone said you lost the battle but not the war. That is the way I need to look at it.
> 
> Today is a new day. I feel better.


The bad days are just gonna happen. For me, it's crucial to remind myself that the depression I may feel right now is not permanent. Like everything else in this life, it will pass. 

Sometimes it's hard to remember that there is a better way to feel and a positive outlook to have , and that the present grayness is temporary -- but for me, remembering that is vital. "This will pass."

You are inspiring, Lee!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The bad days are just gonna happen. For me, it's crucial to remind myself that the depression I may feel right now is not permanent. Like everything else in this life, it will pass.
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to remember that there is a better way to feel and a positive outlook to have , and that the present grayness is temporary -- but for me, remembering that is vital. "This will pass."
> 
> You are inspiring, Lee!


Thanks Connie. I don't know how I am inspiring I am but I do know this event changed the way I look at things in this life.

This is a little hard to admit but I haven't cried real tears in years. When we were coming home from Seattle VA hospital after the operation we crested the last hill before dropping into Spokane. Spokane is only a few more miles before home. I looked over at my wife driving and started crying like a baby. It was tears of relief.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I can't imagine how tough this is......but your 8 year old son will adjust and learn and may grow up with a special empathy for others in living through this with you. 

I don't think we can control the shit that gets thrown at us during our lives, and this is elephant sized shit on you, but we can try to take what we have and turn it around to make the best of it...

Every trial seems to temper you and make you stronger elsewhere. 

And thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> ... I do know this event changed the way I look at things in this life. ... I looked over at my wife driving and started crying like a baby. It was tears of relief.


Everything important I have learned in my life has come to me through pain. Maybe more advanced beings than I can learn more readily through daily observation, but me -- I gotta be knocked down before I look up to see the blue sky and the sun. :lol:

Hey, if that's the way many of us learn the big life lessons (like how to heal), then every challenge might be something to welcome and be grateful for. 

_“We gain strength, and courage, and confidence by each experience in which we really stop to look fear in the face; we must do that which we think we cannot.” _ Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Hang is there, Lee. You will get through this. Life will get good again....just give yourself a litle time to heal. 

Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Everything important I have learned in my life has come to me through pain. Maybe more advanced beings than I can learn more readily through daily observation, but me -- I gotta be knocked down before I look up to see the blue sky and the sun. :lol:


People obviously learn better by compulsion  

Glad you're out of the blues for a bit Lee. I imagine that it would be very depressing to lose your voice, however, anyone who looks at you funny for the robotic voice device is just ignorant. I never thought about it, but can remember one of my friends dad's having one when I was growing up. Never occurred to me that he might have been self conscious about it at all and I didn't think a thing of it at the time. I doubt most people will, and if they do...screw 'em.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Hang in there, Lee.
You have your family and friends to help you through this difficult time and you will win this fight.
Sending good vibes from Belgium!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I have a few mixed feelings here. Firstly, I am glad you are soldiering on even if you are bleating a bit, it can't be easy to deal with the discomfort and uncertainty of your condition however I'm sure your spirit will pick up. Surgical procedures and drugs can take a heavy toll on a person but it's important to realise what you have....and not what you don't have.

I lost my brother at age 56yrs, he also had an eight year old son as well as two teenage daughters and wife to throat cancer.....I am so glad you are still around for your family. Chin up.....things will get better I'm sure.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd be "bleating a bit" too. 

Maybe doing it here is a very good thing .... maybe it helps to relieve the constant wear and tear on close family interactions and emotions. 



I'm very sorry about your brother, Maggie.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'd be "bleating a bit" too.
> 
> Maybe doing it here is a very good thing .... maybe it helps to relieve the constant wear and tear on close family interactions and emotions.
> 
> ...


 
well said connie, well said.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hang in there Lee and enjoy what you can. I'm glad to see you back


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Thanks Connie. I don't know how I am inspiring I am but I do know this event changed the way I look at things in this life.
> 
> This is a little hard to admit but I haven't cried real tears in years. When we were coming home from Seattle VA hospital after the operation we crested the last hill before dropping into Spokane. Spokane is only a few more miles before home. I looked over at my wife driving and started crying like a baby. It was tears of relief.


 
I got to admit I miss the old wise ass Lee, but you have been pretty inspiring. It’s been an interesting experience being a member of this *** chat board. 
And what are you doing letting a Tico drive you around?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

You know what would make you feel better...buy yourself that BOSS 302 and drive it like you stole it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I got to admit I miss the old wise ass Lee, but you have been pretty inspiring. It’s been an interesting experience being a member of this *** chat board.
> And what are you doing letting a Tico drive you around?


Tica - Female born in Costa Rica:grin: my wife.
Tico is a male Costa Rican:grin:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ah, you no ****


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> You know what would make you feel better...buy yourself that BOSS 302 and drive it like you stole it.


Nutting wrong with a Corvette ether there is eminence therapeutic power that comes through the seat of your pants wile driving a Corvette8)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ah, you no ****


And don't worry, once I get my shit back together the wise ass will reappear. That comes naturally.\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> You know what would make you feel better...buy yourself that BOSS 302 and drive it like you stole it.


Do you think I should start hitting the "old lady" up to let me buy one while she still feels sorry for me?:-D


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> And don't worry, once I get my shit back together the wise ass will reappear. That comes naturally.\\/


I know it does, its this tear jerking shit that don’t come natural!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I know it does, its this tear jerking shit that don’t come natural!


No shit. For a dude that was always a hard ass this event really chopped me down to size.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ya, and that’s the inspiring thing. Some of us need to work less and worry less and spend more time talking with the kids and stuff. 
You never know when you might lose your voice and my 18 wpm typing don’t go far
And I officially had enough of this **** talk


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Could be worse. My father was told he is gonna lose sight in his left eye eventually and his right ??? I'd rather be silenced than blind, I think. Plus you do have options for speaking. At least you are alive! Bet your son is happy about that!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Could be worse. My father was told he is gonna lose sight in his left eye eventually and his right ??? I'd rather be silenced than blind, I think. Plus you do have options for speaking. At least you are alive! Bet your son is happy about that!!!


I'm sure my son is! I wonder about the "old lady"?:-D

Kidding!:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ya, and that’s the inspiring thing. Some of us need to work less and worry less and spend more time talking with the kids and stuff.
> You never know when you might lose your voice and my 18 wpm typing don’t go far
> And I officially had enough of this **** talk


18wpm is great compared to me.:-D


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm sure my son is! I wonder about the "old lady"?:-D
> 
> Kidding!:-D


You are probably a pain in the ass. I'd think about getting a puppy to lift your spirits if I were you


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You are probably a pain in the ass. I'd think about getting a puppy to lift your spirits if I were you


Then she would wish me dead!!!! She is still pissed I got the second Dutchie.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Then she would wish me dead!!!! She is still pissed I got the second Dutchie.


Better to just get it and not tell her and ask for forgiveness


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Lee, I don't know how sorry I am I missed this thread. Anyway I just wanted to chime in and say hang in there, big guy.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Hi Lee, I don't know how sorry I am I missed this thread. Anyway I just wanted to chime in and say hang in there, big guy.


Sorry we didn't get to link up during my trips over to Seattle. Everything was happening so fast and furious and I was feeling terrible, plus couldn't speak. 

I will still be going there for some follow up stuff and I should be able to converse. So I will keep you posted and we can try again on one of the future trips so long as you don't mind a robot voice.:-D


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Robot voice wouldn't bother me in the least!! I am back in Los Angeles (got back today) for now anyway.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm working hard to snap out of this depression, Will. I guess it takes a while but I will pull it off as I recuperate.


That's the attitude! you'll pull it off surely. Have faith.. God loves you.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Lee,

I am very sorry to hear that. However, I wish you the best and hope the transition to the artificial voice box is not as difficult or jarring as you are thinking. As far as dog training, hand signals and a whistle might work well. As for the wife & kids . . . you're on your own. :wink:

Remember, stay positive and squeeze whatever enjoyment you can out of life. I know this is a big blow, however it is important to keep the perspective on what you still can do. Not that you asked for a pep talk or anything, however it IS important to stay optimistic. Nobody can blame you for being depressed about this, it's cancer and some pretty tangible side-effects. That said, you still have a lot going for you and there are support groups (real and virtual ones) that can help you adjust. While it is not the outcome you were hoping for, it would be a mistake given everything you've gone through so far to view it as losing the fight. Take care and stay positive!

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Hey Lee,
> 
> I am very sorry to hear that. However, I wish you the best and hope the transition to the artificial voice box is not as difficult or jarring as you are thinking. As far as dog training, hand signals and a whistle might work well. As for the wife & kids . . . you're on your own. :wink:
> 
> ...


I thanked you privately but I would like to do it publicly. David is a medical librarian. He helped provide me with reading valuable material when I had questions with my problems. In fact I based my decision on what brand microphone to get from VA on some of the material he provided.

Thanks again, David.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Lee, I am so sorry youre going through this and although I havent read the whole thread, I only hope our government is taking care of you as they should. You sound like a (mentally) strong man and Im sure this will be just another challenge in your life that you will take on victoriously. :-D

t


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

tracey delin said:


> Lee, I am so sorry youre going through this and although I havent read the whole thread, I only hope our government is taking care of you as they should. You sound like a (mentally) strong man and Im sure this will be just another challenge in your life that you will take on victoriously. :-D
> 
> t


Thanks Tracey. VA has been great. I couldn't ask for better treatment.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I thanked you privately but I would like to do it publicly. David is a medical librarian. He helped provide me with reading valuable material when I had questions with my problems. In fact I based my decision on what brand microphone to get from VA on some of the material he provided.
> 
> Thanks again, David.


Hey Lee, no problem. You are more than welcome. I am glad I could help, and if you need anything in the future, information-wise or whatnot, please feel free to ask.

-Cheers


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee,

I haven't been on the WDF lately. I'm sorry to hear about what you are having to go through. Stay strong buddy!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Lee, I don't know you personally- but I am thinking about you and your family... this is just an obstacle that you will get through!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Lee,
> 
> I haven't been on the WDF lately. I'm sorry to hear about what you are having to go through. Stay strong buddy!


Hey Meng - How are you doing. We will have to get together when the weather gets nice. How is your Rott pup doing?

The Spokane VA hospital doesn't have ear, nose and throat (ENT) doctors or offer radiation so they fly me or reimburse me to drive to Seattle and put me up in a motel when I'm not hospitalized.

That adds to the inconvenience. If I had felt better it would have provided a lot of free vacation time in the Pungent Sound, Seattle area.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> Lee, I don't know you personally- but I am thinking about you and your family... this is just an obstacle that you will get through!


I do not believe so....

Lee has to fight....not cruise, it's not just something you get through. 

And I'm gonna pick and chip at him......


I don't mean to sound harsh at all Lee....you're too much fun to have around!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Lee, If it is possible I would like to donate my wife's vocal chords to you. I will pay for the whole thing.

Hang in there brother, you will adjust just fine to this inconvience and everything will be ok.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> Lee, If it is possible I would like to donate my wife's vocal chords to you. I will pay for the whole thing.


I will donate Gdaffyducks because they wont be used for much longer, you will still sound funny though :razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Lee, If it is possible I would like to donate my wife's vocal chords to you. I will pay for the whole thing.
> 
> Hang in there brother, you will adjust just fine to this inconvience and everything will be ok.


How DEEP is her voice?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I will donate Gdaffyducks because they wont be used for much longer, you will still sound funny though :razz:


Quite a interesting accent too!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"Lee, If it is possible I would like to donate my wife's vocal chords to you. I will pay for the whole thing"

_Mike that is pretty funny- I hope the idea at least brought a smile to Lee_._


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> _"Lee, If it is possible I would like to donate my wife's vocal chords to you. I will pay for the whole thing"
> 
> _Mike that is pretty funny- I hope the idea at least brought a smile to Lee_._


Hey Mo - I haven't lost my sense of humor. It has been on ice for a bit but I'm getting squared away. :-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> _"Lee, If it is possible I would like to donate my wife's vocal chords to you. I will pay for the whole thing"
> 
> _Mike that is pretty funny- I hope the idea at least brought a smile to Lee_._


I bet his wife hasn't seen it!:lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

If she has, Mike might be involuntarily donating his own instead.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"If she has, Mike might be involuntarily donating his own instead._







" 
Ashley that is even funnier- and Lee your response I know brought a smile to ALL of us!!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> How DEEP is her voice?


Well, it is not real deep, but it is loud and their sure is a lot of it!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee,

I'm glad you could have a laugh at the last few posts - I know I did.

Lee, you can tap the keyboard - let us know how you go on - I sure would be interested in your posts.

Lots of love
Gill


----------

